# 11th to 14th century classical composers worth checking out



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

After lising to Hildegarde de Bingen vox cosmica cd ,* im looking for more interresting ancient classical composers Worth checking out*.But i dont have any clue on lisening to Von Bingen other works or trying other composers.

I like gregorian music that is doomy, but i dont know what to buy, what exist in this time span.So i need advice in finding new interresting retro music to lisen .

What about it lady and gentelmen?

:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a list of composers worth checking out for sure:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Medieval_composers


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

One great place to start is Pérotin and the Notre Dame school, especially the Hilliard Ensemble's album on ECM New Series.

The group Sequentia has done lots of Hildegard recordings. You should also check out "Shining Light: Music from Aquitainian Monasteries".

A must-listen are the recordings of Gothic Voices on Hyperion and those of Anonymous 4 on Harmonia Mundi.

I also really like Paul Hillier's recordings of troubadour/trouvere music on ECM New Series. And there's Eduardo Paniagua's many albums of music from the Cantigas de Santa Maria.

Plenty of music by Guillaume de Machaut is available; his Messe de Notre Dame is definitely worth hearing.

Oh, and for instrumental music try Jordi Savall's "Estampies & Danses Royales" on Alia Vox.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

_Troubadours, Trouveres and Minnesänger_ are some composer groups definitely worth checking out, often with some colourful life stories and a wide range of recorded interpretations, in very varied styles, something for everyone. The music is often immediately expressive and contrastful.

Bernard/Bernart de Ventadorn/Ventadour is one example, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernart_de_Ventadorn, 
and there´s a good deal on you-tube.

BTW, the Estampie recordings form a niche of very modernized medievalism - some of them good, some less to my taste. 
Here´s a couple of examples:


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Perotin's Magnus liber organi.
Machaut's Messe de Notre Dame.
Dunstable's Sacred music.
Landini's Songs.
Hildegard's Symphonia harmoniae and Ordo Virtutum


----------

